# iridopelma hirsutum!?



## Tom H (May 21, 2011)

hi all

so i got a new T today 

I cant remember what shop man said was the scientific name, but he said the common is 'furry beauty'. The only scientific i can come up with for the common is iridopelma hirsutum. Also cant find any info on these, apart from that they are Arboreal and could be similiar to Avics for keeping!? 

can anybody shed any light on these gorgeous specimens!? 

heres the best pic i could get while it was upside down on the lid!!


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Well it used to be an avic until it was changed to iridopelma

Try googling _A.__hirsuta _( I think that's what is was )


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

They're an awesome genus of Tarantula, really uncommon in the hobby, keep them similar to Avicularia ..... and watch your fingers with them .... they tend to have a wicked temper on them... enjoy!
-P


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Stroppy little buggers but they're nice spiders to own. Great appetites.

That looks like _I. hirsutum _to me, as there are only two other _Iridopelma _species commonly kept (to my knowledge): _Iridopelma sp._ "Recife" and _Iridopelma seladonium_.

Care, just keep it like any other South American arboreal: high ventilation, 20-25 degrees and give it a mist every now and then.


----------



## Michael Scheller (Dec 9, 2010)

Hedgewitch said:


> That looks like _I. hirsutum _to me, as there are only two other _Iridopelma _species commonly kept (to my knowledge): _Iridopelma sp._ "Recife" and _Iridopelma seladonium_.


I dont know exactly the situation in UK, but i do not think that this is a I.hirsutum.
I hear from very competent guys that all Iridopelma hirsutum called spiders in the hobby are indeed Iridopelma sp.recife.
Real I.hirsutum slings have a red colour (I.sp.recife slings are blue), in the 13 years since i beginn to keep spiders i never saw a red Iridopelma spiderling.

Also Iridopema seladonium is not a common species, in my knowledge the only specimen of this species in the hobby in Europe was 1 female wich i had get from a guy who had stay a while in Brazil.
Unhappily she died after one year. This species is possible the most colorfull tarantula:
Michael Scheller - Vogelspinnenzucht und Handel - Galerie

Cheers, Michael


----------

